# Mosquito Fish & Compatibility



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with keeping Mosquito fish? Will it get along in a community tank... or by any chance with a beta. I've got him in a pot outside but will have to move him when the winter comes. There's not much I can find on compatibility..I'm pretty unfamiliar with this kind of fish....


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

For all practical purposes, Mosquito fish are very much like guppies in there needs and temperaments. They should do fine in your application.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have never had luck keeping wild caught Gambusia in a community tank with any fish their size or smaller. The ones I've had have all been rather on the agressive side - much more so than guppies - which is what I had with them.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Bert H said:


> I have never had luck keeping wild caught Gambusia in a community tank with any fish their size or smaller. The ones I've had have all been rather on the agressive side - much more so than guppies - which is what I had with them.


Really? That is interesting.. I have a pond in my backyard and it has a lot of MF in it as well as guppies. I keep some of each (MS & guppies) in a tank in my storage room and have never had an issue.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

fshfanatic said:


> Really? That is interesting.. I have a pond in my backyard and it has a lot of MF in it as well as guppies. I keep some of each (MS & guppies) in a tank in my storage room and have never had an issue.


It was like the long guppy fins had a 'bite me' sign on them. I wonder if we might be talking about two different types of MF?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Could be...

I am talking about MF in a generic capacity. God knows just how many sub species there are.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

hmmm well, 

i was hoping I could keep him in a bowl (3-4 gallons) with my betta.. i'm not sure how either of them would react :whip: 

I also have a 30 gallon tank with neon's, killifish, platies, otto catss, and a pearl gourami.. maybe I could put him in there? So the mosquitofish could be aggressive in this kind of tank, (i.e. nipping/ canabalism?!)?? 

not so nice

will he fight with the beta for sure?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive never kept them, but when GWAPA was out looking for fish the past weekend in local waterways, our very educated guide warned us that they are a very nasty species in a tank.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

I have never experienced any nastiness from mosquitofish. There are two types you could possibly have on the east coast, Gambusia affinis and G. holbrooki. You most likely have affinis. In my experience, they are both extremely peaceful. They should get along fine in your 30g community with the fish you already have.


----------



## pmk00001 (May 15, 2008)

Gamubsia are really nasty fish that will almost definately nip at your Betta, I wouldn't keep them together.

gram for gram possibly the nastiest fish out there. LOL


----------

